# Notebook Toshiba Satellite C850-B1K and problem with sound



## Antarex (Jul 24, 2012)

Hi! Sorry for my bad English...

Please help me to solve problem with sound in notebook Toshiba Satellite C850-B1K <part number PSKCAR-00X00GRU> (with latest pre-installed BIOS) and FreeBSD 9.1-BETA1-i386.

Works only beeper in console, when I am press Backspace key at beginning of line, and works beep in XFCE 4.10 Exit menu. Music files are not played (zero time counter in xmms, when press File Play button ). May be incorrect sound system configured.


```
hdac0: <Intel Panther Point HDA Controller> mem 0x92510000-0x92513fff irq 22 at device 27.0 on pci0
hdacc0: <Realtek ALC269 HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac0
hdaa0: <Realtek ALC269 Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc0
pcm0: <Realtek ALC269 (Analog 2.0+HP/2.0)> at nid 20,21 and 24 on hdaa0
pcm1: <Realtek ALC269 (Internal Analog Mic)> at nid 18 on hdaa0
hdacc1: <Intel Panther Point HDA CODEC> at cad 3 on hdac0
hdaa1: <Intel Panther Point Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc1
pcm2: <Intel Panther Point (HDMI/DP 8ch)> at nid 7 on hdaa1

Mixer vol is currently set to 100:100
Mixer pcm is currently set to 100:100
Mixer speaker is currently set to 100:100
Mixer mic is currently set to 67:67
Mixer mix is currently set to 40:40
Mixer rec is currently set to 37:37
Mixer igain is currently set to 100:100
Mixer ogain is currently set to 100:100
Recording source: mic
```


```
root@antarex:/home/antarex # kldstat
Id Refs Address Size Name
1 1 0xc0400000 fd1f74 kernel
root@antarex:/home/antarex # kldload snd_hda
kldload: can't load snd_hda: File exists
root@antarex:/home/antarex # kldload sound
kldload: can't load sound: File exists
root@antarex:/home/antarex # kldload snd_uaudio
kldload: can't load snd_uaudio: File exists

root@antarex:/home/antarex # cat /dev/sndstat
FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 32bit 2009061500/i386)
Installed devices:
pcm0: <Realtek ALC269 (Analog 2.0+HP/2.0)> (play/rec) default
pcm1: <Realtek ALC269 (Internal Analog Mic)> (rec)
pcm2: <Intel Panther Point (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
```

I am try to use sysctl hw.snd.default.unit=1 but it did not help.

Please, help me!


----------

